# Contractor Sues Over ‘Unsafe’ Leaning Tower Condo Near Seaport [NYC]



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

A construction FUBAR is unfolding front and center on Lower Manhattan's skyline. 

*Contractor Sues Fortis Over ‘Unsafe’ Leaning Tower Condo Near Seaport*



> The 670-foot-tall, 58-story apartment building under construction at 161 Maiden Lane is leaning three inches to the north, according to a lawsuit filed in New York State Supreme Court by the project’s contractor, Pizzarotti. An off-kilter foundation is affecting the building’s structural integrity, facade, waterproofing and elevators, the recent suit argues.
> 
> Developer Fortis Property Group, working with a previous general contractor, opted not to drive piles into the soft ground of the site by South Street Seaport on the East River before it laid the foundation because Fortis wanted to save money, the contractor claims in the suit. Instead, Pizarrotti alleges, Fortis decided to use a cheaper “soil improvement” method, which involves compacting and draining the damp earth to make it more stable.
> 
> ...


a recent photo



baronson said:


>


----------



## 88-777 (Mar 13, 2019)

I do wonder about some of the supertalls built in places with lower building standards.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

How did they find out about _three inches?_


----------

